# Riding on Reindeer



## Svrtnsse (Mar 24, 2015)

I was under the impression reindeer couldn't be ridden (don't ask me why I thought so), but it turns out I was wrong.
This blog post shows some pictures and has a bit of information about a Mongolian people who do. I found it both inspiring and fascinating.
Fascinating Photos of Reindeer People Living in Mongolia - My Modern Met


----------



## Chessie (Mar 24, 2015)

Oh, yeah...they can be ridden. They are also delicious. Reindeer are domesticated caribou (of which we have in Alaska numbered at the hundreds of thousands). You can ride reindeer at the fair or at the farms. But they are also an important part of some indigenous cultures on your side of the world.


----------



## Svrtnsse (Mar 24, 2015)

Chesterama said:


> They are also delicious.



This I knew.


----------



## Lunaairis (Mar 24, 2015)

They also do some crazy water crossing.


----------



## Reilith (Mar 24, 2015)

This video disturbed me slightly. I can see it is in their nature, but I see it as really harsh.


----------



## Chessie (Mar 25, 2015)

If you think that's bad then you'd be mortified at the subsistence killing of whales up here. Indigenous people have their life sustaining customs and its all beautiful.


----------



## ThinkerX (Mar 26, 2015)

The Alaskan homestead where I grew up fronts a lake over two miles long and half a mile wide.  Then and now, I have watched moose swimming its width.


----------

